# Forum > News > Community Chat > Hardware >  Dual channel memory being read as single channel

## Dovah

Pretty much just title. Started today and I changed nothing. The sticks are in 2 and 4 slots like it's always been

However. If I restart it might change to dual channel. Then next time I restart it will change back. ect.

Mobo is 

ASRock 990FX Extreme3

Memory is 

2x4G Gskill RipjawsX

any suggestions for a fix?

----------

